# ~*~*~*~Diaper Fairy~*~*~*~



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

OK! So here we go.

You have 3 Diaper Fairy List Bearers, if I may get LOTR for a moment, lol. They are: *Myself, jmofarrill, and GiraffeLovin'Mama.* We will each hold a copy of everyone's info and you can contact us whenever you like if you wish to be a Diaper Fairy.

The requirements will be:
1. Minimum 50 posts
2. You must give your info to get someone else's info
3. Gifted diapers cannot be sold but can be donated

The information needed is:
1. Your address, name, and screen name
2. Your baby's measurements
3. Gender
4. Allergies or extremely strong dislikes

Please email me your info to [email protected] and I will distribute the list to the other List Bearers.

If anyone sees anything here they think should be changed please PM me and I'll change it! I'm just winging it...










****ETA***Please include your screen name in the subject line!*

Thanks!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Can we sticky this thread?


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

It may sound like a stupid question but... How do you take the baby's measurements?? (thighs, rise, etc...) I have only bought diapers based on weight and never on measurements...


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah about this measuring thing......I have nary a measuring tape in my house!!!














Nada none zilch!!







: But I can always go to my Mom's and do it!!!







:LOL


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

How will we know who's on the list? Will we just pm or email you and ask? Or will you post a list of user names?


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Debsy_
*I have nary a measuring tape in my house!!!*
I take a piece of string to do the measurements and then put it against one of dh's toolbox measuring tapes! :LOL


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

But what measures do you need?? From where to where do we take them?? I NEVER tried taking measurements for clothing before.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by polihaupt_
*But what measures do you need?? From where to where do we take them?? I NEVER tried taking measurements for clothing before.*
Generally waist size, thigh size and rise.
If its for a cover, you do it over the diaper
If its for a diaper, take the measurements nude


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

To measure rise for a diaper you go from the small of the back to the navel. To measure rise for a cover you do that over a diaper.

Measure the thigh at the chubbiest part.


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

nevermind. You guys beat me to it!:LOL


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

So should people post 2 sets of measurements? One for dipes, and one for covers...


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

For my newborn, I'm not sure measuring today will mean anything. :LOL B/c those measurements are likely to be different, one way or another, within a week or two.

Maybe for the little babies we should give a bday and general idea of body type (or what fits/doesn't)?? Well, thats what I did anyway.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Hmmm. Better work on my # of posts.


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

Would you believe me if I said we have nary a tool box in our house either???:LOL We are so bad I know!!!







At least one that doesn't have a tape measure imprinted on it!! Wouldn't it just figure!!!


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

I just bought a tape measure at the dollar store. Until now I used a piece of yarn and then stretched it out next to ruler!:LOL

Yep, better work on that number of posts!


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

I could care less really about my # of posts, I just love being here and having people to chat with other than a 4 year old a two year old and a 9month old!!:LOL Don't get me wrong I love my babies more than anything, but you guys help save my sanity when noone else can!!!


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Easy for you to say, you have over 50 posts!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Wow, I think some of the diaper fairies are going to have to send out fabric measuring tapes with some of their diaper packages! :LOL


----------



## Mach5Mama (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, this is as good a place as any to get another post in, LOL!


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a question -- do we need to be "eligible" and signed up in order to fairy someone? Or can we just sort of, "sign up" the first time we get the urge to do a RAK?

Just curious (I'm close to 50 and should be there soon), b/c I think it's much more likely that I'd fairy someone than the other way around (just cuz I haven't been around that long), if that makes sense.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by chloesmom_
*I just bought a tape measure at the dollar store. Until now I used a piece of yarn and then stretched it out next to ruler!:LOL

Yep, better work on that number of posts!







*
Check your pm box Becky! We'll get you there.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mrs. Edwards_
*Wow, I think some of the diaper fairies are going to have to send out fabric measuring tapes with some of their diaper packages! :LOL*
This might have to be my first fairy activity! :LOL


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

I think I asked this somewhere and it got buried ...
If we sew (and think we are pretty good!







) dipes for our own kids, can we fairy someone with some homemade fluff, made with







?


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lemming_
*I have a question -- do we need to be "eligible" and signed up in order to fairy someone? Or can we just sort of, "sign up" the first time we get the urge to do a RAK?

Just curious (I'm close to 50 and should be there soon), b/c I think it's much more likely that I'd fairy someone than the other way around (just cuz I haven't been around that long), if that makes sense.*
You'll probably be at 50 posts before you even read this but yes, you have to be signed up. No information will be given to you unless you have given your information.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Hooooraaaay!!!


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Amy,
Do you guys think you might list all the usernames of those who have signed up, for reference and also to make sure our emails got through to you and got put on the list?


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:

If we sew (and think we are pretty good! ) dipes for our own kids, can we fairy someone with some homemade fluff, made with ?
I think it would be really cool to recieve some homemade fluff! I am sure there are some super talented mommies out there who just don't have time to produce diapers for ALL of us.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MyLittleWonders_
*Amy,
Do you guys think you might list all the usernames of those who have signed up, for reference and also to make sure our emails got through to you and got put on the list?*
We're trying to figure out a way to do that right now... just have to make sure everyone is OK with it WRT privacy and all that.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MyLittleWonders_
*I think I asked this somewhere and it got buried ...
If we sew (and think we are pretty good!







) dipes for our own kids, can we fairy someone with some homemade fluff, made with







?*
I can't speak for everyone but homemade fluff would be wonderful to recieve! I hope everyone feels that way now that I am so getting my knit on...


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

I would love homemade fluff, personally. Can we just submit our information, regardless of whether we can or intend to fairy someone immediately?


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sheena_
*You'll probably be at 50 posts before you even read this but yes, you have to be signed up. No information will be given to you unless you have given your information.







*
Makes sense. Luckily, this is my 50th post!!! Woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

This is my 50th too!


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll find a tape measure if it's the last thing I do!!!!!!:LOL







And Chloesmom it looks like you made it to 50!!!! Way to go babe!!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Ahh poop, I sent my info before you edited to say that we need to put our username in the subject line. Do I need to send it again?


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you! Thank you very much! (how come there's not an Elvis smiley guy?)


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

:LOL Girl you crack me up!!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Muggins&Doody_
*Ahh poop, I sent my info before you edited to say that we need to put our username in the subject line. Do I need to send it again?*
Nah... I know who you are!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

If we sew (and think we are pretty good! ) dipes for our own kids, can we fairy someone with some homemade fluff, made with ?
Of course! I think that would be so cool!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I sent my info without username in the subject, too ]... should I resend?


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Splendid idea! I certainly could use a visit from the diaper fairy!
Even though my ds is almost 16 months old, I only recently decided to cd and I don't have much of a stash! My goal is to have enough to start cd'ing full time! wheeee!

This is fun!


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

This is going to be a long-term thing, right, so that when the urge strikes people they can fairy someone? New people can join when they reach 50 posts?

Maybe we could have a sticky with what members are in the diaper fairy system?


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

oooh I can't wait till morning to measure DS. I want to buy something for someone since I've been fairly good at restraining myself, tho I did just bid on some Fuzzi Bunz seconds.







: Should we also indicate what basic type of system we use so we don't send a prefold/fitted/wool mama a pul aio? Or do most people use a mixture? I suppose that might be fun anyway to receive something different. Sorry I'm rambling - I have to get back to work - shame on me!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kofduke_
*Maybe we could have a sticky with what members are in the diaper fairy system?*
We're discussing this, but we're not going to post everyone's name w/out the general consent of the ladies participating. Maybe another poll?







:LOL


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

Another poll!!!!:LOL Oh man this has to go down in diaper history for the most polls ever!!!


----------



## AP Momma (Dec 15, 2003)

oh fun ... I'm in. I have a teething toddler just getting better from a head cold so the measurements will need to wait until morning. I will not risk waking her after a week of no sleeping!

For the record I LOVE homeade. I'm also not opposed to having a list posted of our names for verification.

Kris


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Milkie&Cookie_
*oooh I can't wait till morning to measure DS. I want to buy something for someone since I've been fairly good at restraining myself, tho I did just bid on some Fuzzi Bunz seconds.







: Should we also indicate what basic type of system we use so we don't send a prefold/fitted/wool mama a pul aio? Or do most people use a mixture? I suppose that might be fun anyway to receive something different. Sorry I'm rambling - I have to get back to work - shame on me!














*
If I were to receive something that didn't work for me, I'd just fairy it onto someone else. I mean, I wouldn't be offended if I sent something to someone and it didn't work for them. I'd want it to get passed onto someone else. KWIM?


----------



## Rachel3612 (Jan 31, 2004)

I want to join but I dont think I have enough post yet (I am posting to find out. lol)

This sound fun though I guess I need to be more active here!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jmofarrill_
*We're discussing this, but we're not going to post everyone's name w/out the general consent of the ladies participating. Maybe another poll?







:LOL*
OR maybe we could just have the people participating spost something in the sticky?

OR maybe when they jion they can say "YES post my user name"


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SEEPAE_
*OR maybe we could just have the people participating spost something in the sticky?

OR maybe when they jion they can say "YES post my user name"*
Oh come on, don't you want another poll?














:


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jmofarrill_
*Oh come on, don't you want another poll?














:*
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

















































uke




























:







:







:







:


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

you ladies are adding new meaning to the diapering page!! You are making me giggle and smile....just wanted to say thanks....and that i'm going shopping in the morning!! I can't wait!!


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MyLittleWonders_
*I think I asked this somewhere and it got buried ...
If we sew (and think we are pretty good!







) dipes for our own kids, can we fairy someone with some homemade fluff, made with







?*
I don't see why not!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey!

Just popping in to let everyone know I am receiving your emails! Keep em coming!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Amy!!!!! Where are you??????


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

LOL! AIM keeps locking up...


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

OOOH...OOOH...OOOH....I wanna be in....I don't know how many posts I have yet, though...


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Are you shooting for a deadline for the initial list or is it just going to be ongoing?


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mommy2Brittani_
*OOOH...OOOH...OOOH....I wanna be in....I don't know how many posts I have yet, though...*
lol... you have 189

And I am all for keeping it going...


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Since I already sent my info, I will just let you know here.

Yes, post my user name!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

yeah you can post mine too!


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Ya, I noticed that when I read my post...WOW...I so did not think I talked that much...LOL...

Ya, you can post my username, also.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh sorry. You can post my username too.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

i sent my email wayyyyy this morning, and don't have my username in the title, didja still get me?????







<--practicing!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

yeah, we'll keep it going, and going, and going, and going (insert energizer bunny smilie here)

as long as there is still interest!


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jmofarrill_
*yeah, we'll keep it going, and going, and going, and going (insert energizer bunny smilie here)

as long as there is still interest!*
yep, and I"m always interested, especially if it involves diaper buying and the bank doesn't run dry


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

you can post my name too!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

So when is it gonna happen, HUH HUH, when can we start!! I wanna start can we start? 1.2.3.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SEEPAE_
*So when is it gonna happen, HUH HUH, when can we start!! I wanna start can we start? 1.2.3.







*
If you have the address already go ahead ...lol
Otherwise, please give us a day or two to get the addresses in a spreadsheet and alphabetized


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by GiraffeLovin'Mama_
*If you have the address already go ahead ...lol
Otherwise, please give us a day or two to get the addresses in a spreadsheet and alphabetized*
alphabetize







ALPHABETIZE







NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Ok, sure thing


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Ummm....oh yeah...you can post me too!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a question....if I want to fairy someone, how will I know what size diaper to send? I can't tell that from measurements!!! I just know poundage.

Like, if I want to send you a fuzbomb, and see your child's measurements are xyz, that will mean NOTHING to me. But if I saw they weiged 27 lbs, I would know to send a large. YKWIM?

Could someone post what measurements fit what sizes?!?!

(Am I totally alone in the dark here?







)


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

YOu know Katie, I never thought of that. Some people the sizes are different in different brands... I think on most sites, the measurements and sizes are listed side by side....


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

you can post my name or whatever. i emailed my info earlier.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey, you can post my username too.

And if I ever get paypal and find an exciting name to change to, you can post that too.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

You can post my user name, too.









Liz


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Yeah, about the measurements thing.... from now on everyone list measurements and a size. I know a lot of you did that anyway. If you want to fairy someone and you can't figure out the size PM me and I'll help you figure it out.

Right now we have 36 particpants including the list bearers. That's awesome!

I hope we can get a sticky so how about if you *do not* wish your name to be listed email me, if not assume you will see it on the list.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll be sending my info later. It's hard wrestling a toddler for measurements.

Kaylee


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Yay! Glad to hear the list is growing. I just love the whole spirit of this Diaper Fairy venture.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't mind my username and my kids measurements being posted, just would prefer my real name and addy not to be posted, IYKWIM.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaTT_
*I don't mind my username and my kids measurements being posted, just would prefer my real name and addy not to be posted, IYKWIM.







*
Oh, absolutely not! We would never publicly post addresses! We think the list of names on a sticky is a good idea so that you can have a convenient place to look to see if the mama you are interested in DF'ing has given her address to the list, yk?


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I don't mind my username etc being posted.

I didn't send a size with my e-mail..in fact, I didn't send measurements either, because belly babe isn't here yet, (although I will likely have 2 in diapers come June anyway)....but should I send a size to you any way?


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

What exactly is a "sticky?" Is that like where the Amber alert thread is?

I am still figuring out all of the gadgets and gizmos on this board.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey wildthing:

I am glad that I saw your post. I have been meaning to check out your site again. I







my doublers.

Expecting #8?







I've got 7, too.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Just mailed ya, AM


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ustasmom_
*Hey wildthing:

I am glad that I saw your post. I have been meaning to check out your site again. I







my doublers.
*
Oh man, my 7th Heaven Babies doublers rock my world. They are the greatest doublers ever!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I have 10 myself, and love em.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sheena_
*Oh man, my 7th Heaven Babies doublers rock my world. They are the greatest doublers ever!*
Where did the microfleece topped sherpa ones come from? They sound yummy. I just ordered a dozen.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

You can post my username & DS measurements!







Speaking of doublers . . . I really need to go buy some- I swear they disappear like socks in the laundry! :LOL

AmiBeth


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

You can post my username and measurements (well, Holden's measurements, not mine







LOL)


----------



## Mach5Mama (Dec 30, 2003)

You can post mine! This is my 50th post, so now I can participate- man that was hard work!


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Julie! I know how you feel!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

You can post my username too-


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

You can post mine as well!!!







I still need to get my son's measurements though!!!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

post mine too!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

You can post mine as well


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

You can post mine, too!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Bumping this for people


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Didja get my email? I'm happy for you to give my username and whatever.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

A thought just occurred...

Won't we have to update regularly? Baby measurements grow so fast!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by alaskanteach_
*A thought just occurred...

Won't we have to update regularly? Baby measurements grow so fast!*
Yes, you can either email Amy (Sheena), Chris (GiraffeLovin'Mama), or me with updated measurements. We will also periodically post a thread asking for you to send your updated measurements.

The list is coming along and we hope to have a list to post later this evening or tomorrow! We are so excited!


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for all your hard work ladies!!!














Now I just need to remember to get Neeksters measurements!!! He just learned how to crawl so we'll see how well this goes!!:LOL


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Can I PM someone my info??? My email has been down.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

You can PM me, Sheena (Amy), or GiraffeLovin'Mama (Chris) with your info if it's easier!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey!

I just wanted to pop in and say I am working on getting it all together for Michelle so she can do a spreadsheet! I'm sick, the kids are sick, we have company, and we just had a big birthday bash for Max so I am pretty much behind in everything!

I'm working on it though!

Feel free to email me if you want someone's fairy info...









Amy


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

Aww, sorry you guys are sick!!! Hope you all get to feeling better soon!!


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sheena_
*Hey!

I just wanted to pop in and say I am working on getting it all together for Michelle so she can do a spreadsheet! I'm sick, the kids are sick, we have company, and we just had a big birthday bash for Max so I am pretty much behind in everything!

I'm working on it though!

Feel free to email me if you want someone's fairy info...









Amy*
Hope you all feel better soon. IM me or email me if you need me to help with anything


----------

